# Warum kann ich die Bausteine nicht in PLCSIM laden?



## Jan (25 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich möchte mein Programm mit PLCSIM testen; die HW-Konfig. lies sich problemlos laden, aber beim laden der Bausteine, kommt die Meldung, dass die Baugruppe nicht erreicht werden kann (siehe Bild).
Aus der Hilfe werde ich nicht schlau.
Als Hinweis: Mit diesem Projekt habe ich mit original CPU vor Ort keine Probleme mit dem laden der Bausteine gehabt.
Wo ist das Problem? Was mache ich falsch?

CPU: 6ES7 317-2EK13-0AB0 V2.6

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ralle (25 September 2009)

Nix Bild zu sehen. 

Hast du vielleicht in PG/PC in deinem Projekt und dieses ist aktiviert? Könnte sein, daß es dann Probleme gibt, ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Kontrolliere mal die Einstellung für die PG-Schnittstelle, ob die auf PLCSIM steht.


----------



## Jan (25 September 2009)

Hallo Ralle,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe das Bild nun drin.
Ich habe nicht die Möglichkeit PLCSIM als Schnittstelle einzustellen.
Andere Projekte konte ich mit PLCSIM simmulieren.

Wie kann ich PLCSIM als Schnittstelle auswählen?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan (25 September 2009)

Wenn ich meine Bausteine (die ich testen will) in ein anderes Projekt mit einer 315er CPU lade, dann kann ich das auch ins PLCSIM laden.
Habe den Eindruck, das es an der 317 liegt.

Hauptsache ich kann mein Programm testen.

Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, wo das Problem liegt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## jabba (26 September 2009)

Wie Ralle schon geschrieben hat , wird das an der Schnittstelle liegen und nicht an der 317.

Gib mal an welche S7 und PLC-Sim Version.

In der neuen PLC-Sim wird du nach dem Verbindungspunkt gefragt beim öffnen, jedoch kann man dies abschalten. Wenn dann dieser nicht mit der CPU übereinstimmt z.B. MPI->DP oder MPI-<PN geht es nicht.

Du musst PLCSIM mitteilen welche Schnittstelle es der S7 zur Verfügung stellen soll damit man aus S7 auf PLCSIM zugreifen soll.

Theoretisch weiss ja Step7 nicht das es sich um eine simulierte CPU handelt, in der Realität musst du ja auch die Schnittstelle auswählen.
Habe gerade auf dem Bild gesehen PLCSIM Steht auf MPI, Dein Step7 auf TCP/IP .


----------



## Jan (26 September 2009)

Das mit den Einstellungen stimmt.
Schade, dass PLCSIM nicht die Adresseinstellungen beim übertragen der Hardwarekonfig. übernommen hat.

PLCSIM ist V5.2

S7 ist V5.4 + SP3 + HF1
Ausgabestand: K5.4.3.1

Wo kann ich denn TCP/IP im PLCSIM einstellen? Habe nur einstellung für MPI gefunden.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ralle (26 September 2009)

@Jan

Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich glaube das ging erst mit den neueren Versionen von PLCSIM. Derzeit aktuell ist PLCSIM V5.4 SP3. Deiner PLCSIM-Version kann wohl nur MPI, d.h. zum Simumlieren mußt die die SPS auf MPI stellen.


----------



## Proxy (26 September 2009)

Schau mal in der PG/PC Schnittstelle dort kanns du die Protokolle auswählen die PLCSIM verwenden soll.


----------



## jabba (26 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Jan
> 
> Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich glaube das ging erst mit den neueren Versionen von PLCSIM. Derzeit aktuell ist PLCSIM V5.4 SP3. Deiner PLCSIM-Version kann wohl nur MPI, d.h. zum Simumlieren mußt die die SPS auf MPI stellen.


 
Nee ist keine Täuschung , war so.
Da es sich um eine PN CPU handelt hat diese keine MPI Schnittstelle sondern DP und PN. Daher geht diese CPU so nicht zu simulieren.
Man kann das probieren den Profibus in der CPU aktivieren und dann über PCL-SIm Profibus auf die CPU zugreifen.


----------



## Jan (26 September 2009)

@ Ralle
Ich werde mal in der Firma nachfragen, ob wir die aktuelle Version haben, dann werde ich die mal installieren und es nochmal ausprobieren (kann allerdings ein paar Wochen dauern, da ich bei einer Inbetriebnahme bin und nicht in die Firma komme)

@ Proxy
Diese einstellungsmöglichkeit kann ich da nirgens finden. Wo muss ich genau schauen?

@ Jabba
Danke für die Bestätigung von Ralles Beitrag.
Das mit dem Profibus habe ich versucht, geht leider nicht.


----------



## Krumnix (6 August 2010)

Es funktioniert auch mit einer PN/DP, wenn man nur PLCSIM 5.3 oder niedriger hat.
Hier einfach den Simulator starten, dann unter "Zielsystem" -> "Erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen"
klicken und dann die Bausteine aus dem Projekt in die CPU schieben.

Zwar kann man dann nur die Bausteine ohne Symbole und Kommentare
anschauen, aber ich öffne mir immer dann den Baustein im Projekt 
gleichzeitig hinzu und kann so ganz gut leben


----------

